# Spiderman vs. Kidoumaru



## Molidir (Dec 5, 2004)

who would win!?

spiderman with his stamina and spiderreflectes and strengt or the freaky moron of a sound 4 ?

maybe the sound 4 dude, but if spiderman get's the "upgrade" like in the comic, sort of curse seal when he gets 8 arms and fussy hair and look psycho, who would win then


----------



## Khimatri (Dec 5, 2004)

Kidoumaru still..
He has a big old insane bow and arrow that would kill spidey very quickly.
He also has armour and stuff.


----------



## Crucifixation (Dec 5, 2004)

Ninja vs Man in bright red Spandex?
I'll take kidoumaru anytime.


----------



## Zossima (Dec 5, 2004)

lol 

spider man would get his ass kicked !


----------



## Marvin (Dec 5, 2004)

no, Spiderman will win, Spiderman is stronger,faster, more agile, than kidoumaru.  and Kidoumaru will never able to hit spiderman with his slow arrow, spiderman can dodge bullet traveling over mach 1, there is no way that the arrow will hit him. a full force direct hit from spiderman will kill kidoumaru even with his armor.


----------



## Sandaime inactive (Dec 5, 2004)

*.*

Spiderman's enormous spider-strength allows him to lift or press 10 tons or more (if he's under stress), and perform all kinds of life-saving feats (including lifting buses and shielding little kids from falling debris.) His strength also helps him crash into Four Freedoms Plaza whenever he feels like it. No Naruto shinobi can lift anywhere CLOSE to that amount. 

Spiderman can move and react several times faster than an ordinary human. His reflexes allow him to dodge a bullet (if far enough away), and coupled with his uncanny spider-sense, gives him a definite advantage in dangerous situations. Very rarely is Spider-Man surprised or unaware in a fight, now matter how sneaky or devious the villain is.

Ninja's are meant to be sneaky and use sneay strategies against their opponents. You CANT use that against Spiderman's spider sense, Spiderman would never get outsmarted in battle.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 5, 2004)

Sandaime said:
			
		

> Spiderman's enormous spider-strength allows him to lift or press 10 tons or more (if he's under stress), and perform all kinds of life-saving feats (including lifting buses and shielding little kids from falling debris.) His strength also helps him crash into Four Freedoms Plaza whenever he feels like it. No Naruto shinobi can lift anywhere CLOSE to that amount.
> 
> Spiderman can move and react several times faster than an ordinary human. His reflexes allow him to dodge a bullet (if far enough away), and coupled with his uncanny spider-sense, gives him a definite advantage in dangerous situations. Very rarely is Spider-Man surprised or unaware in a fight, now matter how sneaky or devious the villain is.
> 
> Ninja's are meant to be sneaky and use sneay strategies against their opponents. You CANT use that against Spiderman's spider sense, Spiderman would never get outsmarted in battle.


What he said plus:

Spiderman actually got an upgrade recently, he can now lift (press) 15 tons, maximium 20 tons if he's serious. Although I'm sure Tsunade can lift at least a few tons if her easily carrying of GamaBunta's sword is anything to go by.

Spiderman's reflexes are faster than an average human by a factor of 15 he is often able to dodge bullets if he is far enough away, and we all know that Kidoumaru is a ranged fighter and his web arrows move nowhere the speed of a bullet (basing it from the fact that Neji was able to sense it and avoid a fatal injury in time with a few holes in his body and having Kidou's web stickied to him).

Spiderman's spider-sense is also semi-clairvoyance and can easily alert him of Kidou's web arrows which move nowhere the speed of a bullet and Spidey's spider-sense has alerted him several hundredths of a second's prior to being shot at and his reflexes allowed him to easily avoid those without any injury.

Without mentioning that Spiderman's web is stronger than Kidoumaru's.

You people are seriously understimating Spidey.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Dec 5, 2004)

rofl how do u ppl come up wif these matches? err i dunno who wud win i just wanted to say that


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Dec 5, 2004)

Spidey would wipe the floor with him.
His 'spidey sense' is the equivelent of the Sharingan - except Spedy is super-smart and super-fast and super-strong.  So he's like Itachi.


----------



## Explosion of Youth (Dec 5, 2004)

Spider man would destory a large portion of the ninjas in Naruto.

the spider dude is no different, his arrows would not be able to hit spider...I mean he dodges rifle bullets for goodness sake


----------



## korican04 (Dec 5, 2004)

While kidou goes CS lvl 2 he gets mad tired and can't fight for very long. Spiderman would just hide and let his spidey sense warm him of danger, then kidou would be tired out and spidey would rip his arms off.


----------



## Explosion of Youth (Dec 5, 2004)

he wouldnt have to...he could just fight him head on and still own him


----------



## Yaman (Dec 5, 2004)

They'ed feel each others pain of being half spider in world of human people and become friends,


----------



## Akajishi (Dec 5, 2004)

*Why Spider-Man walks through this battle.*

Look I'm a huge Spidey fan whose been following him for about a decade and own 400+ Spider-Man comics.  
First off I'd like to mention Spider-Man has more combat experience than anyone in the Naruto cast. He's been in more thhan 2,000 seperate fights since his conception, you heard me 2,000 and that's the lowest estimation Gokou throughout the whole of DB, DBZ and DBGT has only been in eighty-four fights his entire life (and I'm including Kid Gokou vs. the Giant fish" in that number) throughout those fights Spidey has countered everey power and ability imaginable. 

The ability to copy techniques and predict movements? Try the Taskmaster only when he preforms someone else's move he can preform it twice as fast ad he can catch bullets out of mid-air. Spidey has crushed him twice. 

360-degree vision and the ability to take out opponents with one-blow. Try the Fly and Carrion only one doesn't have a blind angle and the other touch literally causes instant death. 

Summon Giant Snakes? He helped beat Set the serpant god who happens to be about 15-stories high. Chi-based attacks? Wait Iron Fist has a technique that can act like a combination Chidori and Rasengan and his attack once destroyed a whole city. 

Incredible stamina? He's on occassion fought for four hours straight against a magical being named Morlun who can absorb chi just by being punched. Strength? The official stats say 10 tons but Marvel uses the Military Bench which is the most inefficient press only using 1/2 to a 1/3 of one's muscles full potential meaning he's more like 20 to 30 tons on a casual day. 

Speed, the Marvel Card game clocked his long-term running speed at 150mph but in an old Roger Stern comic I have Peter's testing out his powers and in a sprint covers, and I quote, "2 miles in 5 seconds." 

His reflexes? Peter   has once stated that his reflexes operate at 40x human maximum somewhere  in the range than of at least 4,000 mph (a decent athelete's are clocked at about 100mph or so). The strength of his web? Kidoumaru's could support "two elephants" (about 12 tons), Spidey's has once supported the entire 14-story Daily Bugle Building after a bomb attack by the Green Goblin destroyed the entire building's structure. You tell me who wins. (Also for a side-note he's also faced and beaten people with Gaara's, Shino's, Kiba's and Chouji's powers among others.)


----------



## Arilou (Dec 5, 2004)

Agreed with the abovementioned. Kidomarou is just no match for our friendly neighbourhood spider-man.


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke Sama (Dec 5, 2004)

Kidomarou vs. Spidy?.......How can I plase a three trillion doller bet on Spidy?  No contest Spidy hands down.


----------



## jemakai (Dec 5, 2004)

If it is in a forrest Kidomaru curse seal level 2 would have a chance.  After all, his arows are very damaging and unlike bullets they track his opponent.  He also has a very strong defence system made of golden web metal.  But over all spidey is just to experienced and would find a clever way of defeating Kidomaru.


----------



## FoolyCooly (Dec 6, 2004)

Akajishi said:
			
		

> Look I'm a huge Spidey fan whose been following him for about a decade and own 400+ Spider-Man comics.
> First off I'd like to mention Spider-Man has more combat experience than anyone in the Naruto cast. He's been in more thhan 2,000 seperate fights since his conception, you heard me 2,000 and that's the lowest estimation Gokou throughout the whole of DB, DBZ and DBGT has only been in eighty-four fights his entire life (and I'm including Kid Gokou vs. the Giant fish" in that number) throughout those fights Spidey has countered everey power and ability imaginable.
> 
> The ability to copy techniques and predict movements? Try the Taskmaster only when he preforms someone else's move he can preform it twice as fast ad he can catch bullets out of mid-air. Spidey has crushed him twice.
> ...


Um, wow....you sure do know your Spider-man.   :NF smile:  

And yes, Spider-man would win.


----------



## tsunandesama (Dec 6, 2004)

jemakai said:
			
		

> If it is in a forrest Kidomaru curse seal level 2 would have a chance.  After all, his arows are very damaging and unlike bullets they track his opponent.  He also has a very strong defence system made of golden web metal.  But over all spidey is just to experienced and would find a clever way of defeating Kidomaru.



I agree tracking would work, but I suppose spiderman just cant be outwitted. Then again, one is genetically changed just because he got bitten by a spider, the other.. has not much of a genetic change.


----------



## Arilou (Dec 6, 2004)

tsunandesama said:
			
		

> I agree tracking would work, but I suppose spiderman just cant be outwitted. Then again, one is genetically changed just because he got bitten by a spider, the other.. has not much of a genetic change.



There could be ways for Spidey to stop the arrow I guess. (as a last resort just plucking it out of the air, and yes, he's that fast)


----------



## Crucifixation (Dec 6, 2004)

There's no way somebody could win over a Marvel super hero. Marvel makes them like god, or something. They are unbeatable. Pfffffft. Marvel comics...


----------



## Akajishi (Dec 6, 2004)

*To the Last comment...*

....GOD isn't bullet-proof?


----------



## Arilou (Dec 7, 2004)

Crucifixation said:
			
		

> There's no way somebody could win over a Marvel super hero. Marvel makes them like god, or something. They are unbeatable. Pfffffft. Marvel comics...



You should try reading some DC  They're even worse in that respect... (although some of their "non-standard" stuff is excellent)

Spider-man is an interesting opponent, not because his powers are particularly overwhelming but because he's had so much experience that he'd probably have SOME chance whatever you threw against him...


----------



## Naruto_Uzumaki (Dec 7, 2004)

go spiderman lol


----------



## blind51de (Dec 7, 2004)

Spidey holds back his physical strength, by a lot. He's not a killer, but he could easily make the head of a normal guy like Doc Ock explode if he hit him too hard. This usually gets overlooked.
He can lift 10-20 tons... this is probably way beyond Open-Gates or Akimichi-'Roid level strength.
Kidomaru's webs would be countered, and Spider-sense (NO WEAK POINTS, NOT UNLESS KIDOMARU SOMEHOW GETS A FRICKING SYMBIOTE) would dodge any arrows.

The only thing in the Naruto universe that could truly get him down is Genjutsu.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 7, 2004)

Spidey doesn't have a cursed seal, so therefore he is GG'd.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 7, 2004)

If Spidey can dodge Kidoumaru's big ass bow and arrow, then he can win. Othewise, he's screwed.


----------



## Tautou (Dec 7, 2004)

Chances that one of Kidou's arrows would hit Spider-Man are like 10%...

aLkeMist, the lack of a Curse Seal on Spidey's part wouldn't make much of a difference, seriously.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 7, 2004)

i think spiderman cuz he is spiderman.... he is a mutant and i dun know... he got spidersenses


----------



## petey78 (Dec 7, 2004)

Spidey all the way!!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 7, 2004)

Kidoumaru can't hide because Spiderman's spidey sense will just tell him where he is attacking. He doesnt even have a chance if he goes curse seal level 2 cuz Spiderman spider sense not to mention speed could make him dodge the arrow even with a thread. 

God I hate Marvel. They're like DBZ, they make the superhero so powerful, if they fart they could blow up NYC.


----------



## Tautou (Dec 7, 2004)

The difference between Marvel and DBZ is that it pulls off having very powerful people very well.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 7, 2004)

Tautou said:
			
		

> The difference between Marvel and DBZ is that it pulls off having very powerful people very well.


ding I agree, in DBZ they just throw ki at each other, no explanations are given whatsoever and humans are virtually useless.

In Marvel, thanks to the Celestial's genetic tampering, every human has the potential to kick the crap out of almost everything (if the young gods are of any indication, they are super-uber-poweful and yet they are still humans).

In Marvel everyone is uber-strong and that balances everything, unlike DBZ.


----------



## tsunandesama (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah true.

Then again.. we are comparing people from a comic strip and the other from a manga.. I can't really see much of a link for them though ~_~ What are the chances of spidey meeting kidou? 0.00001%?

But spidey will definitely defeat Kidou hands down.


----------



## matchu80 (Dec 8, 2004)

spiderman has his superhuman strength and spidey senses and all that good stuff, but id have to give kidoumaru a chance...im not a big comic buff (not counting manga )so i dun know much about spiderman...so yeah, maybe im wrong and kidoumaru has no possible chance..


----------



## Arilou (Dec 8, 2004)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i think spiderman cuz he is spiderman.... he is a mutant and i dun know... he got spidersenses



He's not a mutant, just a regular human bit by a radioactive spider 

I'm not saying Kidomarou doesen't have  chance... Spidey is pretty fragile (as in, a normal guy with a gun can *theoretically* kill him) he's not like Hulk or Wolverine in that respect. But It's unlikely that he would lose.


----------



## Ivanxxxx (Apr 8, 2005)

Spiderman can literally watch bullets fly at him, step to one side, ADMIRE the damn bullets in all its detail while they miss him. He is that darn fast ladies and gentlemen, the only chance that kidou has is that arrow and spiderman could easily ride it if he must.  The only other move kidou has a chance with is by summoning that spider and her young spiderlings but spiderman could easily bail out of that containment field. 

SPIDERMAN IS GODLY


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone who doesn't vote Spidey hasn't picked up a Marvel comic IN THEIR LIFE.

(Saw something.
Mutants = Born with powers.
Science Orientated = Got their powers after they were born. Though a science accident or the act of nature. Many DO NOT KNOW that Wolverine -isn't- a mutant. Marvel did a 10 comic (or was is 6?) series on the whole orgin of Wolverine; it was the greatest thing I've ever seen in comic panels.)


----------



## Poopahd (Apr 8, 2005)

Crucifixation said:
			
		

> There's no way somebody could win over a Marvel super hero. Marvel makes them like god, or something. They are unbeatable. Pfffffft. Marvel comics...


Umm Like the guy said...go read some DC comics now thats some bullshit*CoUgH*superman*cOuGh*. Marvel is cool 

And spiderman would destroy this sound guy. Don't underestimate him because of his outfit heh.

And umm. Are you sure about wolverine my friend. As far as I know he is a mutant. He was born with the healing factor thingy, thats why they experimented on him. Anyway I havn't picked up a comic in a long time so leave me alone.

Spidey for teh win


----------



## erfi (Apr 8, 2005)

At first I was thinking that Kidoumaru would win...

But after reading about all the crazy stuff SpiderMan can do and have...I'm not sure anymore...



			
				Blu Tullip said:
			
		

> Anyone who doesn't vote Spidey hasn't picked up a Marvel comic IN THEIR LIFE.



Oh yea...maybe that's why....


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (May 31, 2005)

spidey is sound spiders dad


----------



## HollowDreamer (Jun 1, 2005)

i gotta say kidoumaru would win.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 1, 2005)

yep kidoumaru wins


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 1, 2005)

that stupid bow cant harm spiderman, remember spiderman has super reflexes an super strength and speed,
plus spidey can jump in and out blasting those annoying web-balls

and the most important reason that sound spider guy cant get spidey whith his bow is because he has his spider-sense dude.
he would jump away anytime he would shoot it at him


plus if spidey should mutate and go six arms style, he would go al berserk and get even more power full with that assid spray in his mouth

and just think about it, if even neji can beat that guy... need i say more?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2005)

Spider wins this.  This battle is not really debatable, he is better in every possibly way.  Someone who said Kido, please tell me why, and what attack you think he would use to beat Spidey.  Nothing we have seen him do even comes close to bothing Spiderman.


----------



## Arilou (Jun 1, 2005)

Spidey. Kidomarou just doesen't have the speed, or the strength, to beat Spidey.


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jun 1, 2005)

I still think Kidomarou would win. Just because Spidy is fast doesn't mean is faster than him. He is after all quite a skilled ninja. Ninjas in Naruto World also have lightning fast movements. We also don't know the limit to Kidomarou's strength. I say that with all his jutsus and abilities he would kick spidy's ass.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2005)

> I still think Kidomarou would win. Just because Spidy is fast doesn't mean is faster than him. He is after all quite a skilled ninja. Ninjas in Naruto World also have lightning fast movements.


He is slower than Neji, who is one of the fastest nins.  Spiderman can dodge bullets, Neji can't dodge an arrow.  I think that makes it pretty simple.



> We also don't know the limit to Kidomarou's strength.


We know he is weaker than Gai, who is weaker than Spiderman.



> I say that with all his jutsus and abilities he would kick spidy's ass.


You mean the jutsus which include; webbing which is way weaker than Spiderman's, arrows which can't possibly hit him, and summoning a Spider that Spiderman could just web up completely in 1 second.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2005)

I would also vote for Spiderman... especially that one version of spiderman I heard about that's all powerful.... but that's neither here nor there....

Even cartoon Spiderman has the abilities to take care of this punk... he could make a web umbrella to stop the little spiders, web up the big one, web Kidi himself, and pummel him to oblivion.


----------



## kapsi (Jun 1, 2005)

New York citizens would beat Kidoumaru with fruits and then they wouldn't tell anybody. (saw only spiderman movies)


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 1, 2005)

kidoumaru would win


----------



## TheDarkFirefly (Jun 1, 2005)

man this is a gay topic

of course spider-man would win, he's fought gods before. Spider-mans intelligence is way above many, he's one of the brightest( smartest) characters in marvel.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2005)

This shows one of the problems of this battledome, massive ignorance.  I generally avoid threads I am ignorant to, like anything with Alucard, Dr. Manhattan, or HxH for example.  There there are people who don't and just mess up the vote.  This debate is really a Konohamaru vs Kyuubi type, yet people are voting for the shrimp because they don't know what Kyuubi is.  The outcome of this is fact, there is no debate.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats not including Spiderman with Uni-powers or symbiote. I seem think the people are including Cs2-Kidoumaru.


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 1, 2005)

spiderman would win because he's gote more character developement and personality, ideals and everything. spiddey(s-4) was a shitty character that was good to show off neji.


----------



## Arilou (Jun 1, 2005)

Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> I still think Kidomarou would win. Just because Spidy is fast doesn't mean is faster than him. He is after all quite a skilled ninja. Ninjas in Naruto World also have lightning fast movements. We also don't know the limit to Kidomarou's strength. I say that with all his jutsus and abilities he would kick spidy's ass.



Spidey is really, really, really fast too (and more than that, he starts moving before you do)


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 2, 2005)

1 word people (or maybe 2)

SPIDER_SENSE!

there's no way that sound-spider-guy can land a punch an spidey


----------



## Shinigami No1 (Jun 2, 2005)

spider dude all the way. Cos all ninjas a pretty fast an stronger than average an Nejis 360 vision + chakra field is comparable to spidey sense in the way it detects incomin attacks an spider guy managed to beat it... An also spiderman has no knowledge of ninjutsu!! He would get pwned especially when the mega spider an spider babies got summoned...

WHERES THE POLL!?! cant be bothered to trail thru this thread to see who got more votes...


----------



## Arilou (Jun 2, 2005)

Shinigami No1 said:
			
		

> spider dude all the way. Cos all ninjas a pretty fast an stronger than average an Nejis 360 vision + chakra field is comparable to spidey sense in the way it detects incomin attacks an spider guy managed to beat it... An also spiderman has no knowledge of ninjutsu!! He would get pwned especially when the mega spider an spider babies got summoned...
> 
> WHERES THE POLL!?! cant be bothered to trail thru this thread to see who got more votes...



Nope, it's not comparable. Neji detects an attack once it reaches his field of vision/chakra field. Spidey knows an attack is coming before it even starts. If you'd combine Neji's 360 degree vision with Sasuke's three-teardrops-sharingan you'd start to come close to the Spider-Sense.

"Stronger than average" yes. "Capable of lifting 25 tons, or throwing cars around" No.


----------



## Codde (Jun 2, 2005)

Kidomoru stands no chance whatsoever. He would be beat before he even realizes who his opponent was...


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jun 2, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> He is slower than Neji, who is one of the fastest nins.  Spiderman can dodge bullets, Neji can't dodge an arrow.  I think that makes it pretty simple.
> 
> We know he is weaker than Gai, who is weaker than Spiderman.
> 
> You mean the jutsus which include; webbing which is way weaker than Spiderman's, arrows which can't possibly hit him, and summoning a Spider that Spiderman could just web up completely in 1 second.



LoL, how would you know he's weaker than Gai? How would you know Gai is weaker than Spidey? How do you know Neji can't dodge bullets? How could you know that arrow was going slower than a bullet? How would you know spiderweb can hold the Giant spider? Plus you don't know all the jutsus Kidomoru knows.
I've seen Spidey get wacked by some slow ass punches, so don't act as if he was The Flash.
The Ninja would own Spidey.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2005)

> how would you know he's weaker than Gai?


Databook, plus we never saw ANYTHING to the contrary. 





> How would you know Gai is weaker than Spidey?


The feats of strength he has demonstrated are not as good as stuff Spidey has done.  Getting tired after doing laps around the city shows he is weaker. 





> How do you know Neji can't dodge bullets?


He couldn't dodge the arrow. 





> How could you know that arrow was going slower than a bullet?


Kidoumaru was able to change its trajectory based on how Neji moved, a bullet would have been too fast to do that to.  Also, we saw Neji run for a ways while the arror caught up to him, a bullet wouldn't have let him run that far. 





> How would you know spiderweb can hold the Giant spider?


Unless it weighs more than a skyscraper, it can be held up.





> Plus you don't know all the jutsus Kidomoru knows.


So basicly, you are relying on him hiding his best jutsus in the fight he died in, and he is actually Kage level but just choose not to fight at that level because he wanted to lose.





> I've seen Spidey get wacked by some slow ass punches, so don't act as if he was The Flash.


Where?  Even in the movie he dodged a pretty decent human punch easily.  I have seen him dodge a bullet tho, and the arrows are definitly slower than that.





> The Ninja would own Spidey.


Yes, because being weaker, slower, less experianced, dumber, and less agile allows them to "own" Spidey.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2005)

Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> LoL, how would you know he's weaker than Gai? How would you know Gai is weaker than Spidey? How do you know Neji can't dodge bullets? How could you know that arrow was going slower than a bullet? How would you know spiderweb can hold the Giant spider? Plus you don't know all the jutsus Kidomoru knows.
> I've seen Spidey get wacked by some slow ass punches, so don't act as if he was The Flash.
> The Ninja would own Spidey.


Assuming he's healthy at the time, Spider-man gets hit by the following conditions:
1.  People faster than him (granted), some of the time.
2.  Attacks that can't be dodged (large explosions, etc).
3.  When he's trying to do something else at the time (save the innocent, whatever).  In this case it's generally assumed that he could have dodged, but chose not to because <whatever> was more important.
4.  By counter attacks, this involves someone being strong enough to take Spidey's hit in the first place.  Kidomoru might take one punch, assuming Spidey pulls his first one, but he hasn't shown any physical strength that will floor Spidey in one hit either (Spidey's taken hits from the Hulk and kept moving.  They hurt, but it doesn't knock him out/kill him).

The only option I would see as giving Kidomoru a chance would be his kunai traps that shoot hundreds of them into the air at once.  Maybe this combined with the giant spider/spiderlings would work.

But honestly I don't think he would be around long enough to set anything this elaborite up.


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jun 2, 2005)

I've seen spidey get hit a LOT of times by punches of guys SLOWER than him. Like the Green and Hob Goblin for example. I saw a comic the other day at Borders of Spidey vs the Hob Goblin and the dude got punched by the Hob Goblin right in the face (not that he won).

Also, this is anime.The arrow did fly in the air for a while, while Neji ran but that doesn't mean anything. It's just their type of animation. Even if you shot a regular arrow at someone, the person wouldn't have time to run like Neji did. Also, how would you know if Kidoumaru isn't able to change the direction of the arrow if it was going as fast or faster than a bullet? You don't know. Some times people in Naruto move at blazing fast speeds and sometimes they just don't, it's just the animators decision. Like in the Naruto movie for example, at the beginning of the movie, when the Snow Princess was running around town on a horse, trying to escape from her bodyguards, after Sasuske and Sakura beat and tied up the bodyguards, Kakashi disappeared, untied all the bodyguards, and reappeared in a blink of an eye. That's speed is just unreal, but do you see Kakashi moving at that speed all the time?

By the way, you also don't know for sure if Kidoumaru is faster than Neji. Neji only shows super speed when he's performing that jutsu Hakke Hyaku Nijuu Hachi Shou (Divine 128 Strikes) and the other Divine Strike jutsus. I'm talking about moving speed. Even at one point in the battle Kidoumaru disappears in front of Neji's eyes. Just because Spidey-sense helps Spidey dodge bullets, doesn't mean he is faster than a bullet. I'm pretty sure Kidoumaru and Neji are both much faster than Spidey when it comes to getting from one point to another, not just reflexes (which is all you've really said about Spidey's speed).

Oh, and Spidey can't hold a sky scraper, sky scrapers weigh more than 15 tons.

With Kidoumaru's speed, abilities (like his armor) and jutsus, I think he can beat Spidey.


----------



## superman_1 (Jun 3, 2005)

spiderman would win....he has quite some good advantages.....spider sense is a big one... his intelligence is high and is among one of the top brainiacs in marvel....has super strength and etc and has lots of potential........kidou is finished.....


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 3, 2005)

> With Kidoumaru's speed, abilities (like his armor) and jutsus, I think he can beat Spidey.




Ok ur saying kidoumaru at cs2 > spiderman.  Why not count spiderman with his captain marvel powers. Then theres no argument spider-man wins. Without it spider-man still wins. Spider-man with Symbiote is over-kill.  Spider-man IS ALOT stronger than he appears. And You act like Green Goblin is weak or slow.... He had his physical abilities enhanced.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 3, 2005)

Spidy would win.

He's sense is even faster then sharigan and byagukan combined. Also if you follow his whole set of comics Spidy get's some hawt upgrades later on (not mutant thing), like Nanotechnology and stuff.



			
				Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> By the way, you also don't know for sure if Kidoumaru is faster than Neji. Neji only shows super speed when he's performing that jutsu Hakke Hyaku Nijuu Hachi Shou (Divine 128 Strikes) and the other Divine Strike jutsus. I'm talking about moving speed. Even at one point in the battle Kidoumaru disappears in front of Neji's eyes. Just because Spidey-sense helps Spidey dodge bullets, doesn't mean he is faster than a bullet. I'm pretty sure Kidoumaru and Neji are both much faster than Spidey when it comes to getting from one point to another, not just reflexes (which is all you've really said about Spidey's speed).



Kidoumaru is slower then Neji according to the databooks. Also Spidy's reflexe is much faster and he can take huge powerful hits. He has the streghnt proportial to a house spider at his size that means if he seriously wants to punch you hard. You can die by it.
Oh, and Spidey can't hold a sky scraper, sky scrapers weigh more than 15 tons.

With Kidoumaru's speed, abilities (like his armor) and jutsus, I think he can beat Spidey.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 3, 2005)

Arilou said:
			
		

> Nope, it's not comparable. Neji detects an attack once it reaches his field of vision/chakra field. Spidey knows an attack is coming before it even starts. If you'd combine Neji's 360 degree vision with Sasuke's three-teardrops-sharingan you'd start to come close to the Spider-Sense.
> 
> "Stronger than average" yes. "Capable of lifting 25 tons, or throwing cars around" No.




damn straight


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder why people insist on continuing to make these threads...spidey pwns the hell out of kidou...even when he's holding back...

meh


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 3, 2005)

Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> LoL, how would you know he's weaker than Gai? How would you know Gai is weaker than Spidey? How do you know Neji can't dodge bullets? How could you know that arrow was going slower than a bullet? How would you know spiderweb can hold the Giant spider? Plus you don't know all the jutsus Kidomoru knows.
> I've seen Spidey get wacked by some slow ass punches, so don't act as if he was The Flash.
> The Ninja would own Spidey.




can gai lift 25 tons and trow cars in the air? dont think so, sure hes strong but its just not gonna cut it

neji is weaker then gai seeing the fact that naruto whooped his ass in the chuunin exam and gai being a jounin (duh)

arrows go slower then bullets otherwise criminals and the police would still be running around with crossbows 'n shit

if neji cant even dodge that arrow in his blind spot then he sure as hell aint gonna dodge a bullet

and yes we do know all of his jutsus, he showed them all when he was fighting neji, if he had better jutsu's i think he would be smart enough to use them dont you think?

and the spider, spidey's  deald with worse creatures, that big ass spider is long history


----------



## Arilou (Jun 3, 2005)

> Where? Even in the movie he dodged a pretty decent human punch easily. I have seen him dodge a bullet tho, and the arrows are definitly slower than that.



He has been able to dodge a machinegun. 



> I've seen spidey get hit a LOT of times by punches of guys SLOWER than him. Like the Green and Hob Goblin for example. I saw a comic the other day at Borders of Spidey vs the Hob Goblin and the dude got punched by the Hob Goblin right in the face (not that he won).



Yep, he can get hit, but that's usually because he prioritizes getting the bad guy over his own safety (mostly because he fights in New York, where a stray bomb or something might kill innocent people) Also, do not forget that he he holds back *a lot* when he fights. Even against bad guys like Rhino et. al. he doesen't use his full strength, because that could hurt them. If he'd punch a relatively normal guy at his full strength that guy'd be dead. 



> Also, this is anime.The arrow did fly in the air for a while, while Neji ran but that doesn't mean anything. It's just their type of animation. Even if you shot a regular arrow at someone, the person wouldn't have time to run like Neji did. Also, how would you know if Kidoumaru isn't able to change the direction of the arrow if it was going as fast or faster than a bullet? You don't know. Some times people in Naruto move at blazing fast speeds and sometimes they just don't, it's just the animators decision. Like in the Naruto movie for example, at the beginning of the movie, when the Snow Princess was running around town on a horse, trying to escape from her bodyguards, after Sasuske and Sakura beat and tied up the bodyguards, Kakashi disappeared, untied all the bodyguards, and reappeared in a blink of an eye. That's speed is just unreal, but do you see Kakashi moving at that speed all the time?



Spidey could probably just grab the arrow. He's done so before. 



> By the way, you also don't know for sure if Kidoumaru is faster than Neji. Neji only shows super speed when he's performing that jutsu Hakke Hyaku Nijuu Hachi Shou (Divine 128 Strikes) and the other Divine Strike jutsus. I'm talking about moving speed. Even at one point in the battle Kidoumaru disappears in front of Neji's eyes. Just because Spidey-sense helps Spidey dodge bullets, doesn't mean he is faster than a bullet. I'm pretty sure Kidoumaru and Neji are both much faster than Spidey when it comes to getting from one point to another, not just reflexes (which is all you've really said about Spidey's speed).



True that, Spidey isn't especially *fast* as far as superheroes are concerned (though he is still far faster than a human, there is a sequence in Venom: Hunger where he fights some muggers, and he basically explains how everything moves in slow-motion and he doesen't even really have to TRY fighting them)



> Oh, and Spidey can't hold a sky scraper, sky scrapers weigh more than 15 tons.



He's held up the Bugle building, but it wasn't the entire building and he HAD webbed it together first. And holding is not the same as lifting. 



> With Kidoumaru's speed, abilities (like his armor) and jutsus, I think he can beat Spidey.



Oh yes, he *can*. But in 99% of the times he WON'T.


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jun 3, 2005)

Arilou said:
			
		

> He has been able to dodge a machinegun.


Then Kidoumaru and Neji could too, since they are faster. 




			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> Spidey could probably just grab the arrow. He's done so before.


If Spidey could grab the arrow, Neji could grab 5 of them. (assuming, both, Spidey and Neji are healthy). And I'm sure Kidoumaru could grab it too.




			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> True that, Spidey isn't especially *fast* as far as superheroes are concerned (though he is still far faster than a human, there is a sequence in Venom: Hunger where he fights some muggers, and he basically explains how everything moves in slow-motion and he doesen't even really have to TRY fighting them)


I told you Kidoumaru was much faster.





			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> He's held up the Bugle building, but it wasn't the entire building and he HAD webbed it together first. And holding is not the same as lifting.


So, what's your point? I just said that Spidey couldn't lift a skyscraper, like Gooba said, because they weigh more than 15 tons which is spidey current limit.(the comic world just keeps getting more ridiculous)




			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> Oh yes, he *can*. But in 99% of the times he WON'T.


Well, that is your opinion and I respect it. But, I think it would be the other way around.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

^ worst argument I've ever seen. Such lack of reason, logic, and proof is almost enough to make me want to defend the point myself...almost.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 3, 2005)

> I just said that Spidey couldn't lift a skyscraper, like Gooba said, because they weigh more than 15 tons which is spidey current limit.


I said his webbing could hold it up, not Spidey.  This actually happened to the Daily Bugle.  He questioned if Spidey could even web up the spider summon, and I said if it is less than a skyscraper he could, which is right.  I never said he could lift it, I know his 15 ton limit.
.





> Then Kidoumaru and Neji could too, since they are faster.


Prove it, so far all we know is that Spidey can dodge bullets, and these guy's can't.  Neji couldn't even dodge a bunch of thrown kunai, and they are hella slower than a machine gun.  You can't just say they are faster when everything we have seen is to the contrary.  Neji was able to move a few feet forward from when he arrow was shot.  That means the arrow was slower than a bullet.  I don't care if it was the animation style, it doean't change the fact that it happened.


----------



## Arilou (Jun 3, 2005)

> If Spidey could grab the arrow, Neji could grab 5 of them. (assuming, both, Spidey and Neji are healthy). And I'm sure Kidoumaru could grab it too.



Neji couldn't grab the arrow, because (duh) he was HIT by it. 




> I told you Kidoumaru was much faster.



You haven't shown any proof though. 






> So, what's your point? I just said that Spidey couldn't lift a skyscraper, like Gooba said, because they weigh more than 15 tons which is spidey current limit.(the comic world just keeps getting more ridiculous)



As told, he can't hold it, but his webbing can. 




> Well, that is your opinion and I respect it. But, I think it would be the other way around



Spider-man has beaten people who would make Kidoumarou wet his pants. He would have no problem with Kidoumarou.


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jun 3, 2005)

Arilou said:
			
		

> Neji couldn't grab the arrow, because (duh) he was HIT by it.



I said IF Spidey could grab it. You don't know how fast the arrow was going and you don't know if Spidey could grab it. Neji got hit by it but he was already beat up, I clearly said "assuming they are both healthy." At the speed Neji moved when using the Divine Strikes jutsu was faster than what Spidey have been shown to ever move. Spidey don't dodge bullets based only on speed, he has help from his spidey-sense. Just because a character got it in one situation doesn't makes him any slower. As said, Spidey has also been hit by some slow ass hits before. Like in the example I mentioned before. And is not always because 





> he prioritizes getting the bad guy over his own safety (mostly because he fights in New York, where a stray bomb or something might kill innocent people) Also, do not forget that he he holds back *a lot* when he fights.






			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> You haven't shown any proof though.


Like I said, at some point in the battle between Kidoumaru and Neji, Kidoumaru disappears in front of Neji's eyes. Since when has Spidey moved that fast? Like I also said before, you've only mentioned reflex speeds, not displacement speeds.




			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> Spider-man has beaten people who would make Kidoumarou wet his pants. He would have no problem with Kidoumarou.


It doesn't matter. The fight is between Spidey and Kidoumaru. Based on their abilities I think Kidoumaru could win.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 3, 2005)

> Strength
> 
> The radioactive spider that bit Peter transferred its characteristics into his 'puny' DNA. Among these was the proportionate strength of a common house spider. His enormous spider-strength allows him to lift or press 10 tons or more (if he's under stress), and perform all kinds of life-saving feats (including lifting buses and shielding little kids from falling debris.) His strength also helps him crash into Four Freedoms Plaza whenever he feels like it.
> 
> ...


Source:Godzilla's Greatest Battles

So basically, he has power to lift 10 tones (which is way over ninja streght of 5/5), he's sense is 40x faster then human sense and instinctively moves him out of danger. He's so agile that he can danse around you without much trouble. He's reflexe is at minimum 5x faster then ordinary human. He can stick to anything he wishes. He can leap over 5 storages in one shot. Can take a power punch the force of the hulk and still act like nothing happened... oh yeah did i forget to mention he's a freaking genious who's intelligence would be only equaled by batman? 

Yup Spidy>Kidoumaru anyday anytime anywere.


----------



## AnbuShingami (Jun 3, 2005)

his spider sense is way better than a sharingan, he doesnt have to have his eyes open for it to work


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jun 3, 2005)

AnbuShingami said:
			
		

> his spider sense is way better than a sharingan, he doesnt have to have his eyes open for it to work



Hmmm, speaking of that, do you think spidey sense would be better than Byakugan? (without taking into account the blind spot, which is practically impossible to figure out. I guess Kidoumaru isn't that dumb now that I think about it.)

Although, I guess this should be a topic for a new thread.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 3, 2005)

Spidy senses outrank both byakugan and sharingan togather. Not only does it detect an attack before Spidy even realizes it, it also moves him instinctivly to a safer zone. That's like having sharingan and byakugan togather and letting those to move you around while you take a nap. It's crazy. It's only problem is that it can't detect venom and carnage    (a man gotta have some weakness now dosn't he).


----------



## Neon (Jun 3, 2005)

Spiderman has fought immortal like gods and won, gonna go with him


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 4, 2006)

*Spiderman vs Kidomaru*

Who is the baddest web slinger around! Both analyzes the situation and runs down their opponents weakness!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2006)

This has been done. Twice. Spider-man wins.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 4, 2006)

^ what blitz said.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 11, 2006)

Spiderman would lose.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2006)

what shika boo said that blitz said.


----------



## acritarch (Jan 11, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Spiderman would lose.



You are wrong.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow. there are TWO new threads for this fight on the same page right now! I don't want to sound like a dick or anything, but common sense people!!!


----------



## Tenzou (Jan 11, 2006)

Id say that.... Spiderman wins, cuz Spiderman's got stronger backup... lol


----------



## iaido (Jan 12, 2006)

Kidomaru would win obviously because he's an anime character and we all know that anime > American cartoons 

Spidey wins


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Mar 26, 2006)

*hhmmm....*

i dont know 4 real.

____________________

gaara wins all fights.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 9, 2006)

*Kidoumaru vs spiderman*

who do u think would win in a fight bettwen the 2 spider nin vs spiderman


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

a full out fight, with CS2 and everything?...hmm...i'll still give old spidey this battle...kidoumaru doesn't have the strenght that spidey has...


----------



## Ippy (Apr 9, 2006)

Spidey has beaten worse...


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2006)

Does Kidomaru get prep-time?

He should.


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Does Kidomaru get prep-time?
> 
> He should.



hmm true...that might make the battle more even...since he could prepare some jutsus just for spidey...


----------



## Havoc (Apr 9, 2006)

This has been done before... 
*Spoiler*: __ 




[x-raws]​_School​_Rumble​_Ni​_Gakki​_-​_02​_[640x480​_WMV9][EBB1D37C].avi


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll pick spider since he had the power to beat wolverine and silver serfer.

  if were talkin old Ultimate spider man this won't even be a challage.


----------



## zizou (Apr 10, 2006)

spider sense > byakugan

Spiderman wins! =D


----------



## Darkwun (Apr 11, 2006)

spidey would slap the taste out kidou's mouth


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 11, 2006)

Kidoumaru's only got a bow and some chakura. . . what does spider-mAN HAVE!

 spider_sense
 EXTREME super human speed and srenght
 Mutation Reflex and Gwroth(to bulid power over time)
 High intellagnce (which is second best to docter Octavious)
 Web Impacts that can take down  Carz.
  Symbonite (to power all his abblites at Max)

 fuck it give spider man a ladder and a Lappole and Kidumaru's down for the Count!

   naruto character cant take down marvel characters since the universe differ there power levels. . . I pitty the fool whom says otherwise.


----------



## Etude (Apr 11, 2006)

Prep time? That'd just make this fight even easier for Peter Parker.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 22, 2006)

Spiderman, hands down.


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2006)

> spider_sense
> EXTREME super human speed and srenght
> Mutation* Reflex* and Gwroth(to bulid power over time)
> *High intellagnce *(which is second best to docter Octavious)
> ...


 Kidomaru has the bolded stuff too.

And his web can hold elephants.

Undecided on the winner.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 22, 2006)

Uh, Kido's still not in Peter's league. Seriously, Spidey holds every single advantage in this fight over Kidomaru except for the extra limbs and those won't be of much help unless they were more like Doc Ock's arms and had full range of motion, flexibility and acted independent of his will.


----------



## FireEel (May 22, 2006)

Hey, shouldn't we allow Kidoumaru to have the Symbiote or something?

This is the only way to make it fair.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2006)

Spidey can chew through Kido's webs and headbutt his arrows just for fun.  Spidey FTW.


----------



## Kisame. (May 22, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Undecided on the winner.


 
The easiest way to decide this match is put them against each other's opponents.

Can you see Kidoumaru taking on the hulk, Wolverine, Rhino, Venom, Or Carnage?

And then Ask your self if Spiderman would beat neji.

everything points to spiderman as the winner.


----------



## ecelipse (May 22, 2006)

kidomaru wins


----------



## Azure-kun (May 22, 2006)

Kido's web can stop elefants. . .spide-man's strenght is second best to that of the thing's. . .


put kido in marvel and spider in naruto's would to see whom last longer. . .



yah spidy win's.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

*Kidoumaru Vs. Spider-Man*

The anime spider-like person
or 
the orignal real life one?


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

Hm. I honestly don't see how Spiderman can evade a guided arrow that drills through trees at ease and flies at the speed of a bullet.


----------



## Pein (May 26, 2007)

spiderman wins spidey sense warns him he evades gets close to kido and punches his head in


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2007)

Depends on if the fight starts at range. Whether Kidomaru uses his summon to slow spiderman down and such.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2007)

This has bene done like 3 or 4 times before and the consensus was that Kidoumaru gets his ass beat horribly.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> This has bene done like 3 or 4 times before and the consensus was that Kidoumaru gets his ass beat horribly.



Not really. Range and power of attacks are on Kidoumaru's side. And Spidey-Sense isn't true pre-cognition. He sometimes even senses things and still gets hit successfully.

At range with prep, Kidoumaru at CS2 with a 120% arrow would drill Spidey's entire head off.


----------



## Darklyre (May 26, 2007)

Spidey has caught tracking bullets with his bare hands before. Those arrows are nothing compared to bullets.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 26, 2007)

Did you guys check the past threads ?

All the pro-ninja arguments were debunked by Gooba & cia already . . .


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Spidey has caught tracking bullets with his bare hands before. Those arrows are nothing compared to bullets.



Post scans then.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 26, 2007)

If any spidey is allowed, symbiote costume version can rape Kidoumaru.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2007)

Shuntensatsu said:


> If any spidey is allowed, symbiote costume version can rape Kidoumaru.



Even Symbiote Normie?


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 26, 2007)

Spidey wins arrow is nothing compared to bullets.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

Leaf_Jutsu said:


> Spidey wins arrow is nothing compared to bullets.



A normal bullet doesn't pierce through a huge tree.


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Did you guys check the past threads ?
> 
> All the pro-ninja arguments were debunked by Gooba & cia already . . .


Wait what??


----------



## Yōkai (May 26, 2007)

Spidey wins as long as he can avoid the arrows and get close to kidou, 

unlike Neji, he has spidersense






Zaru said:


> Hm. I honestly don't see how Spiderman can evade a guided arrow that drills through trees at ease and flies at the speed of a bullet.


When were the arrows stated as bulletspeed?

i must have missed something, as far as i know there are no bullets in naruto


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> A normal bullet doesn't pierce through a huge tree.


but machine gun bullets can. And Spidey can dodge 6 of them at the same time.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2007)

> but machine gun bullets can. And Spidey can dodge 6 of them at the same time.


They can? I guess I have never really seen bullets in action.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> A normal bullet doesn't pierce through a huge tree.



It depends what gun you're referring to. A glock probably won't pierce it but stronger guns like AKs might be able to.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 27, 2007)

Spidey wins.. Kidomaru's wanting to play so much with his opponent is what causes him to lose. If he takes it seriously from the start then he has a chance to win.


----------



## Blix (May 27, 2007)

Spider man wins so bad. Spidey-sense is a bitch to all that oppose him.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 27, 2007)

I just want to say that Spider sense is vastly overrated sometimes. It doesn't give Peter a 100% chance to block every attack coming at him.


----------



## Fuujin (May 27, 2007)

Can a normal bullet do this to the surrounding? - 
Spider-sense can be comparable to Byakugan, it doesn't have a 100% chance of working/360 degree field of vision. Kidoumaru wins it....especially if he's serious from the start and uses his summon.


----------



## DarkRaven7789 (May 27, 2007)

Spidey:Has spider-sense
          Slings webs
          Wall crawler

Kidoumaru:Slings webs
               Wall crawler
               Metal sweat things
               Skilled archer
               Uses special metal arrow

And Kidoumaru is from The Hidden Village of Sound.Thats like the Detroit of the narutoverse.So Kidoumaru is also straight gangsta.

Animated character takes this easily


----------



## Chocochip (May 27, 2007)

So kidoumaru and gunmen thugs have same accuracy? I never knew.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 27, 2007)

Kidou's arrow busting up some trees really doesn't mean much, plus, making all that noise is just going to clue Peter in on where Kidou's hiding, anyway. His arrow is so slow that even an exhausted and near-death Neji managed to avoid a seriously fatal hit. Omni-directional attacks like Doc Ock's arms generally give Peter the most headaches as they can change direction almost instantly and Kidou's 120% arrow is too damn linear and slow to really hit Peter unless it got some CIS help. As for the Byakugan being comparable to the Spider-sense, no. Unless it received an upgrade from the last time Neji was featured to where it would move Neji into a safer zone unconsciously without him thinking about it, it's still inferior to the spider-sense.

Kidou using his summon from the start would just be a huge waste of chakra since Spidey won't stand there like an idiot and let the spiderlings restrict his movement like Neji did. Thinking the same tactics that worked against a fighter that doesn't move a lot and waits for the opponent to attack first like Neji isn't going to work necessarily against a more mobile guy like Peter.


----------



## Fuujin (May 27, 2007)

Spider-sense isn't really that reliable though, it has drawbacks just like the Byakugan. We haven't really seen if the 120% arrow can be controlled but it managed to hit Neji even when it flew so far, indicating that it is indeed a fast projectile.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 27, 2007)

Neji, while near death, reacted to it. It's not that fast. And I never said the SS didn't have drawbacks, it's just that the Byakugan really isn't much when compared to it. Finally, I could have sworn Kidou was controlling the 120% arrow because it was still connected to his webline which was how Neji was finally able to sniff out Kidou and beat him, but I could be wrong on that since I haven't read those chapters in a couple of years.


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Kidou using his summon from the start would just be a huge waste of chakra since Spidey won't stand there like an idiot and let the spiderlings restrict his movement like Neji did. Thinking the same tactics that worked against a fighter that doesn't move a lot and waits for the opponent to attack first like Neji isn't going to work necessarily against a more mobile guy like Peter.



Using Spiders against Spidy would be a bad move anyways.  Spider's generally really like Spidy.


----------



## Fuujin (May 27, 2007)

Oh shi...I just realised Kidoumaru's arrow travels faster than sound, if Neji had been able to hear it at all he would've dodged faster, even in that condition his speed is still comparable with Lee's. How bout it folks? Can Spiderman travel quicker than sound?


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2007)

How far apart do the fighters start?

If Kido is anywhere near Spidey he won't get a chance to use his arrows anyway.


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2007)

Blood_Rayne said:


> Oh shi...I just realised Kidoumaru's arrow travels faster than sound, if Neji had been able to hear it at all he would've dodged faster, even in that condition his speed is still comparable with Lee's. How bout it folks? Can Spiderman travel quicker than sound?



Spidy regularly and effortlessly dodges bullets, BULLETS!  Why do people always forget this?!

Also we had no evidence to support that the arrow's travel faster than sound while we have copious amounts of evidence to prove that bullets quite often exceed the speed of sound.


----------



## Fuujin (May 27, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Spidy regularly and effortlessly dodges bullets, BULLETS!  Why do people always forget this?!
> 
> Also we had no evidence to support that the arrow's travel faster than sound while we have copious amounts of evidence to prove that bullets quite often exceed the speed of sound.


Only rifle bullets and above travel faster than sound. I don't read every Spidey comic there is but I'm assuming the ones he's shown dodging are handgun bullets which go much slower. The arrow does seem to go faster than sound if you compare the picture i showed earlier with this: 
The trails left in the air do look similar.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2007)

Blood_Rayne said:


> Only rifle bullets and above travel faster than sound. I don't read every Spidey comic there is but I'm assuming the ones he's shown dodging are handgun bullets which go much slower. The arrow does seem to go faster than sound if you compare the picture i showed earlier with this:
> The trails left in the air do look similar.



He dodges sniper rifle shots all the time.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 27, 2007)

Didn't he just dodge a sniper rifle shot like 2 issues ago?


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2007)

Hell, I've even seen Parker dodge lasers before.

Seriously, those arrow's are not going to be any trouble.


----------



## Fuujin (May 27, 2007)

-_- dodging lasers is physically impossible but I suppose so is summoning monsters by biting your thumbs.


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2007)

Blood_Rayne said:


> -_- dodging lasers is physically impossible but I suppose so is summoning monsters by biting your thumbs.



It's not impossible if you have a pre-cog warning system which allows you to dodge it before it is physically fired.


----------



## Fuujin (May 27, 2007)

touche. BTW hi I'm new to the battledome


----------



## The Foot Of Justice (May 27, 2007)

Why don't you noobs search to see if fights have already been done?


----------



## Hamaru (May 27, 2007)

Akajishi said:


> Look I'm a huge Spidey fan whose been following him for about a decade and own 400+ Spider-Man comics.
> First off I'd like to mention Spider-Man has more combat experience than anyone in the Naruto cast. He's been in more thhan 2,000 seperate fights since his conception, you heard me 2,000 and that's the lowest estimation Gokou throughout the whole of DB, DBZ and DBGT has only been in eighty-four fights his entire life (and I'm including Kid Gokou vs. the Giant fish" in that number) throughout those fights Spidey has countered everey power and ability imaginable.
> 
> The ability to copy techniques and predict movements? Try the Taskmaster only when he preforms someone else's move he can preform it twice as fast ad he can catch bullets out of mid-air. Spidey has crushed him twice.
> ...



This should have been the end.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 28, 2007)

If all forms are allowed (which I don't think is needed since 80's spidey rapes all long-range fighters)


then I'm putting my bets on wartime spider-man. 

1.super human armor?

2.Impact web balls capable of shattering a tank?

3.stealth camo?

Do you n00Bs understand how much ownage is contained within parker?


----------



## Darkwun (May 28, 2007)

Blood_Rayne said:


> Oh shi...I just realised Kidoumaru's arrow travels faster than sound, if Neji had been able to hear it at all he would've dodged faster, even in that condition his speed is still comparable with Lee's. How bout it folks? Can Spiderman travel quicker than sound?



am i reading right when i see you comparing neji's speed to lee  

but as stated above the comment by Akajishi should've ended this thread


----------



## Havoc (May 28, 2007)

If Spiderman is allowed to move, he wins.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 29, 2007)

This fight is actually a lot closer then all you wankers think, and that goes for both camps. No one is owning anyone. How far apart they start and where the fight is set is also very important here.


----------



## Havoc (May 29, 2007)

I still stand by my statement.


Kidoumarus only chance of winning is if they start far apart.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2007)

Was if Spiderman who Bullseye tried to kill once from like 4 blocks away with a sniper rifle and he dodged all the bullets and beat him up?

I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Havoc (May 29, 2007)

I don't know, but I ordered all the Amazing Spiderman comics ever made, and they should be arriving soon.  So I'll tell you after I read them


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Was if Spiderman who Bullseye tried to kill once from like 4 blocks away with a sniper rifle and he dodged all the bullets and beat him up?
> 
> I honestly don't remember.



I'm not very sure since I only read marvel ultimate and Ultimate crisis...however I will support this Idea by stating that spidey Owned both Daredevil and Punisher by way an oncoming express D train...anyone wanna guess who set them up?


----------

